# Dealer issues with parts and oils



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

$95 a Quart? We can mail you some from the U.S. for about $2 a Quart plus fees. What the Dealer is telling you is their choice. First they don't make the profit they need. Second they can't stand behind their work if they use your parts. I checked the Trinidad Tobago G.M. Website but it was last updated in 2012 and I see the 2013 Chevy CRUZE RHD sold locally. Do you not get a couple free Oil changes with the 2017?
Chevrolet Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Crossovers and Vans |


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Exchange rate: Trinidad and Tobago Dollar = $0.15US


----------



## Draq (Aug 13, 2017)

No they don't give any free oil changes. And they haven't update the gm trini website yet. The name of the dealer is lifestyle motors. They are the one and only dealer for new chevy and Suzuki cars


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Trinidude, that is unfortunate that dealership is doing that. 
It is their prerogative to charge whatever markup on parts *they* are going to warranty. They don't get to decide what GM will warranty. If you buy your own DexOS oil and change oil properly, I understand all GM warranties remain. 

It is your prerogative to have the oil change done elsewhere or to do it yourself with the real DexOS oil you order for low price from whatever dot com . 

All warranties remain valid if you obtain real DexOS oil and install it yourself or have whatever mechanic/shop do it. 
Just keep the receipt. Photograph some stuff on cellphone too, smiling faces showing the old oil and new oil, sealing the new oil filter with a bead of oil, all the good stuff whatever, showing the receipt. Maybe include a photo of yourself in front of the dealership service department, holding the receipt showing how you paid 4% of the cost they wanted to charge you! 

Did anyone from chevy contact you ? not sure if they monitor this forum. Pretty sure they do monitor edmunds , have you tried that forum too?


----------



## Draq (Aug 13, 2017)

eli said:


> Trinidude, that is unfortunate that dealership is doing that.
> It is their prerogative to charge whatever markup on parts *they* are going to warranty. They don't get to decide what GM will warranty. If you buy your own DexOS oil and change oil properly, I understand all GM warranties remain.
> 
> It is your prerogative to have the oil change done elsewhere or to do it yourself with the real DexOS oil you order for low price from whatever dot com .
> ...


 I didn't know that . all the dealer said if I change my oil or do any service/fix outside of them the warranty will be void. I will check edmunds now and see if I can get a chevy representative 
Thanks buddy


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are there any other GM dealerships on the island? If so use one of them. If no and there is something else you like sell you Cruze and go to a different manufacturer. Let GM Corporate (as in CEO Mary Barra's office) know why you won't purchase GM again. 

Your only other choice is to pay the highway robbery to this dealership.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

$14.09 USD / qt sounds about right for the synthetic ac delco oil. Do you have a part number for their oil?


----------



## Draq (Aug 13, 2017)

Jacque8080 said:


> $14.09 USD / qt sounds about right for the synthetic ac delco oil. Do you have a part number for their oil?


No they didn't even leave the empty bottles for me to see the part # how much u guys pay for an oil filter and air filter?


----------

